# Looking for ag lime dealer in south central NH



## cmandsager (Sep 16, 2015)

I am looking for a source for bulk ag lime in south central NH.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Concord Crop Center is close to you. University of New Hampshire Cooperative Extension has a list of several options for you. I assume you are looking for bulk delivered to your location.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Or cassela Organics can get mill lime and ash.


----------

